# Bryan Singer Is Taking Over Superman!



## Ivo (Jul 20, 2004)

Good news as far as I'm concerned.  He did a great job with the X-Men series so this long delayed movie should kick into high gear now.  I was dreading McG doing the movie...

*



''X-Men'' director takes over ''Superman.'' Bryan Singer is the latest director to attempt to revive the ''Superman'' franchise by Brian Hiatt 

After proving he can turn mutants into box office magic, ''X-Men'' director Bryan Singer is taking on an even more heroic task: He's the latest helmer to work on the long-in-development ''Superman'' movie, according to the Hollywood Reporter. ''My interest in Superman dates back many, many years,'' Singer told the trade paper. ''In fact it was the Richard Donner classic film that was my day-to-day inspiration in shaping the 'X-Men' universe for the screen.''

Singer is now unlikely to be involved in ''X-Men 3,'' which had been set for a May 2006 release date, according to Variety. He will, however, be using ''X2'' screenwriters Michael Dougherty and Dan Harris for the ''Superman'' script. Singer -- who had been a leading choice of hardcore fans, judging from message-board postings -- follows several other directors who had been slated to direct ''Superman,'' including McG (''Charlie's Angels''), who recently left the project for the second time, reportedly because of disputes over budget and location. Brett Ratner (''Rush Hour'') and Tim Burton had also been previously lined up to direct the film, which does not yet have a cast.
		
Click to expand...

 *


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Jul 20, 2004)

Sounds hopeful - I certainly found the two X-Men movies, especially the 2nd one, among the best superhero flicks in the recent rash of such. I'm looking forward to see how they intend to takcle Superman - will they start from scratch (Krypton explodes, etc etc) again or check in at a later point in the Superman storyline? It would be great if they decide to tackle the Death of Superman storyline. That last battle with Doomsday could be such cinematic genius, but then again I don't know if they'd want to step into the Superman franchise with such a downer story.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jul 20, 2004)

Heh, sounds like a good person for the job - but, ultimately, juggling producer and financer concerns on a project as high-profile as Superman has got to be one serious challenge.


----------



## The Master™ (Jul 20, 2004)

Wonder if Madge is gonna ask for a part???


----------



## benbert (Jul 20, 2004)

yeah sounds good, i read about this a while back in a crappy magazine in my school library


----------



## ravenus (Jul 21, 2004)

Well I hope it's not an attempt to turn Superman into ANOTHER of those cynical, angsty heroes with puberty/menopausal problems. That's getting really old now.

And after *Christopher Reeve*, how are they going to get the world to accept anybody else as Superman?


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Jul 21, 2004)

I still think Reeves can pull off the role.


----------



## mzarynn (Jul 22, 2004)

I am excited about this movie!  I love the Superman movies with Christopher Reeves and Gene Hackman.  But I also enjoyed Dean Cain as Superman in the TV series Louis and Clark.  I don't think it will be too hard to switch Superman's again.  I wonder if they will change the music or keep the John Williams score.  The original Superman movie has a great soundtrack.


----------



## The Master™ (Jul 22, 2004)

People enjoyed Christopher Reeve as Superman??? I thought he was/is a lousy actor... He is a HAM!!! 



			
				ravenus said:
			
		

> Well I hope it's not an attempt to turn Superman into ANOTHER of those cynical, angsty heroes with puberty/menopausal problems. That's getting really old now.


I think those were covered in both Lois & Clark, and Smallville series...  

Are they going to be taking Superman back to the start, or life with Lois, or some completely different scenario???


----------



## Sirathiel (Jul 22, 2004)

The Master™ said:
			
		

> I think those were covered in both Lois & Clark, and Smallville series...


*Super-Sira to the rescue*
...
No, jokes aside, where would be the fun of watching our favourite Superheroes if there was no angst? Where is the credibility of a perfect being that has no problems besides some Super-Villain who loses in the end?

My naive young mind enjoyed the Superman Films with Reeves, but after having gone through the whole of Lois & Clark thing, I clearly prefer the latter. I like to see super heroes leading normal lives, get into trouble because of their double identities and stuff, and still pull through for us in the end.

Although I'd like to add that Smallville takes that to the extreme with super-powered villains in each episode and Clark and Lex knowing each other so young. But I'm curious how that rendition of the Superman story will end...

Besides all that, I will willingly watch anything Superman. Even if it's only once. I'm curious to see what will become of that promised new Superman film...


----------



## The Master™ (Jul 22, 2004)

Is Nicholas Cage still gonna be Superman??? Or has he turned it down???


----------



## ravenus (Jul 22, 2004)

Nic Cage was associated with the film when *Tim Burton* was going to be director. Anyway he's rather bald now, and he looks too ratty to play superman...Max Schreck maybe, not Superman.


----------

